# Никиток



## platonov

Кто-нибудь поможет с ударением этого слова… Я не уверен, будет ли это Ник*и*ток или Никит*о*к…

Спасибо!


----------



## Ptak

It depends on the context. If it's nominative singular, it's Никит*о*к; if genitive plural, then Ник*и*ток.


----------



## platonov

Yes, it's nominative singular. In fact, it's a vocative… But Russian lost its vocatives a long time ago!

Спасибо!


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> Yes, it's nominative singular. In fact, it's a vocative… But Russian lost its vocatives a long time ago!


Well, Russian hasn't lost its Vocative completely, although it is no longer included in simplified grammars. We understand Vocative as a distinctive form for proper names and for a few common nouns (some of them are quite popular even in everyday speech).


----------



## tass

none here adds OK to any Russians names. it's not old-fashioned. it's completely obsolete


----------



## Slavianophil

I would not say that it is obsolete. Can give you a few examples: Сашок, Димок, Санёк, Василёк. The stress in all of them is on the last syllable.


----------



## tass

ОК - не ЕК, кстати.
Сашок. Да, верно, это имя используется. вы правы.
Но редко и в провинции.
Или (ИЛИ!) по отношении к детям.

Василёк - никогда не слышал. наверное, имелось в виду Васек. Тогда - да.
Слишком по-цветочному

Санёк - да, но среди "простых" людей. не поймите меня превратно, то я имел в виду людей, которых 100 лет назад назвали бы простолюдинами. 
имею в виду людей определенного социального уровня, если быть политкорректным.

Димок - чудно звучит. никогда не слышал. это уже извращение какое-то


----------



## Slavianophil

"ёк" - это просто орфографический вариант суффикса "ок". Произносится всё равно "ок", "ё" просто указывает на мягкость предыдущего согласного.

Все имена с этим суффиксом, которые я привёл, я слышал в реальной жизни, включая "Василёк". Кстати, в советское время по радио крутили бодрую песенку в исполнении военного хора: "Эй, дружок! Эй, Вася-Василёк!"

Мало того, этот суффикс иногда присоединяется и к женским именам. Запросто можно сказать "Ленок", хотя, пожалуй, только в качестве обращения. А одну мою знакомую Наташу папа в детстве называл "Натулёк". Но это уже его собственное изобретение.


----------



## Ptak

I agree with Slavianophil. It's not obsolete.


----------



## tass

Василек.
совершенно очевидно, что это не просто имя , а имя человека, умышлено ассоциируемое с цветком.
то есть, называя так человека, акцент делают на то, что его имя созвучно с цветком василек. то есть его называют именем цветка, проводя параллели с фонетической схожестью его имени.

И, все-таки, речь изначально шла об ОК.
ЕК должен обсуждаться отдельно.

кстати, вряд ли можно обсуждать имена (относительно Натулек), которые применимы только к детям


----------



## Slavianophil

Я всё-таки считаю, что произношение первично, правописание вторично. Поэтому, если суффикс означает одно и то же, произносится абсолютно одинаково, но после одних согласных по правилам пишется с "ё", а после других с "о", то это один и тот же суффикс. И если он устареет, то устареет одновременно и с "ё", и с "о". А пока он довольно продуктивен.


----------



## Kolan

*Никиток* - фамилия, не только имя. Встречается, кстати, на Украине. 

Уменьшительные имена на *-ок/-ёк* вполне современны и употребительны. (Не все, конечно, подходят.) Помимо приведённых выше: Кол*ёк*, например, Тол*ёк*, Юр*ок, *Вов*ок -* хотя не слишком часто, но встречаются.


----------



## tass

Kolan said:


> *Никиток* - фамилия, не имя. Встречается, кстати, на Украине.
> 
> Уменьшительные имена на *-ок/-ёк* вполне современны и употребительны. (Не все, конечно, подходят.) Помимо приведённых выше: Кол*ёк*, например, Тол*ёк*, Юр*ок, *Вов*ок -* хотя не слишком часто, но встречаются.



Вов*ок??*?
*Господи, где же это Вы жили раньше?!*

*Теоретически, можно найти кого-нибудь, кого зовут Константинок или Мишок, но такие случаи некорректно приводить в пример.

Слава богу, есть русские имена (как мое, например), которые никто так не удосужится "видоизменять"

Ну, чтобы закрыть эту тему, правило для таких случаев для platonov: ударение всегда на последний слог
*


----------



## platonov

Наконец-то к тему! 
Спасибо всем!

И помните, что язык в провинциях - тоже русский язык... На самом деле, язык это прежде всего устное явление. Так что письменный литературный (и московский, в данном случае) язык не является Языком с большой буквы, а просто одном из вариантов реального языка.


----------



## tass

поменьше "реального" (как и слова "реально"), побольше "литературного", а то уши вянут от такого "реального" языка.

для полного "счастья" не хватает "чавой", кадысь" и тп


----------



## Kolan

tass said:


> Господи, где же это Вы жили раньше?!
> 
> Теоретически, можно найти кого-нибудь, кого зовут Константинок или Мишок, но такие случаи некорректно приводить в пример.


Я писал: Кол*ёк*, Тол*ёк*, Юр*ок, *Вов*ок. *За "Кольк*а*" отвечаю.

Кто где жил пишет (если хочет) в своём публичном профиле. У каждого свой личный опыт.


tass said:


> Вов*ок??*?


Можете познакомиться:

Вовок, 20 лет, Россия, Волгоград - фотографии на Superlovers.
www.superlovers.ru/user_photo(02c796dd4562996bb0e956be0a7c4ec5,cv,... 

и другие Вовки:


Два магазина мои, Вовок, – оформлены на мать, два – его, офис и склад в аренде. .... Мало арендаторов, Вовок. Я своё заберу, одним будет меньше. ...
proza.ru/2008/11/29/202 


Она не нужна, Вовок. Директор – гребень.
www.proza.ru/2008/12/03/164 


"Не мог уж он, Вовок, лаять от старости, а только хрипел и тявкал."
lib.align.ru/getbook/14665.html  


Фамилия Вовок тоже существует (замечу, украинская):


" Вовок Александр Иванович. Дата рождения: 18 мая 1982. Регион: Киев. "
work.com.ua/resumes/317724/ 





tass said:


> Ну, чтобы закрыть эту тему, правило для таких случаев для platonov: ударение всегда на последний слог


У нас по таким поводам темы не закрываются, скорее - открываются заново.


----------



## Kolan

tass said:


> поменьше "реального" (как и слова "реально"), побольше "литературного", а то уши вянут от такого "реального" языка.
> 
> для полного "счастья" не хватает "чавой", кадысь" и тп


Если хотите, откройте новую тему. Обсудим.


----------



## tass

Kolan said:


> Я писал: Кол*ёк*, Тол*ёк*, Юр*ок, *Вов*ок. *За "Кольк*а*" отвечаю.
> 
> Кто где жил пишет (если хочет) в своём публичном профиле. У каждого свой личный опыт.
> Можете познакомиться:



_*Вовок*_
нет смысла спорить. примеры странные (а о фамилиях я речь и не вел): все из графоманской литературы, да еще "блатной" тематики.

я знал не одного Владимира и жил в провинции когда-то и не разу такого не слышал. а это может послужить примером того, что это is out of use. Ведь мы все слышали Вован, Леха, Андрон, Федюха или Васек
Иначе можно договориться и до того, что имена типа Прокопий или Куприян и им подобные имена в обороте


----------



## Kolan

tass said:


> _*Вовок*_
> нет смысла спорить. примеры странные (а о фамилиях я речь и не вел): все из графоманской литературы, да еще "блатной" тематики.


Что ж поделать, если оно в ходу у блатных недавней эпохи. Блатные тоже говорят по-русски.





tass said:


> я знал не одного Владимира и жил в провинции когда-то и не разу такого не слышал. а это может послужить примером того, что это is out of use. Ведь мы все слышали Вован, Леха, Андрон, Федюха или Васек


Ваш личный опыт может в данном случае послужить частным примером, да, но не доказательством. 


tass said:


> Иначе можно договориться и до того, что имена типа Прокопий или Куприян и им подобные имена в обороте


О том, что в обороте они или нет, можно не спорить, поскольку мы обсуждаем уменьшительные на "*-ок/-ёк*". В обороте, кстати, встречаются и более редкие имена.


----------



## tass

Скажем так, если Вы сами слышали (именно слышали, а не накопали в поисковых системах) это в Вашей жизни - ваша взяла. 
Тогда сдаюсь. Впрочем, сдаюсь в любом случае, так как это все много времени отнимает от работы.


----------



## Kolan

tass said:


> (именно слышали, а не накопали в поисковых системах)


Меньше всего к этому причастны поисковые системы.


----------

